# Pro?s Dosages: Why Do We Care?



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2015)

by Cade Thomas I would read training articles. I would read nutrition articles. I would read anything posted from a “pro” (that can mean high level amateur too, or it did to me back in the day) and look it over. However, none of any of that really mattered to me or had my attention

*Read More...*


----------

